

Minitransaction: An Alternative to Multi-Paxos and Raft - jermo
https://forum.treode.com/t/the-minitransaction-an-alternative-to-multi-paxos-and-raft/25

======
alexnewman
Step one build a reasonable single decree paxos system. Waiter said than done.

~~~
jermo
> Waiter said than done

What does that mean?

~~~
portmanteaufu
On a swiping keyboard, the pattern for "Waiter" is pretty close to the pattern
for "Easier", which is likely what was intended.

------
lomnakkus
AFAICT if you have a lot of contention in a system of this type, you'll just
end up with a lot of aborted transactions instead of performance bottlenecks.
Am I missing something?

